# Sifu Shaif Hung Ga tiger crane form.



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2008)

I am assuming this is Hung Gar or a variation thereof?

[yt]SkTaKGwarMw[/yt]


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 19, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am assuming this is Hung Gar or a variation thereof?


 
Wow, I'm no expert in Hung Gar, but I do have the tiger/crane form. That looks similar in a way, I can tell it is the form, but done way different from the form that I know.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2008)

I do not know either but if it comes from the Black Taoist and he says that it is then very likey it is.

And again, thanks Brian


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 19, 2008)

This is indeed Tang Fong Hung Ga.  Sifu Sharif Bey is a disciple of Yee Chi Wai (Frank Yee), Yee's Hung Ga International Kung Fu Association.

You can find this lineage in the Wong Fei Hung Museum in Fatsan, China.

Here's the official website: http://www.yeeshungga.com/


----------



## HG1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am assuming this is Hung Gar or a variation thereof?


 
Brian-
Sharif is a very talented martial artist. He's demonstrating sections of the tiger & crane. In the Yee's Hung-Ga Association Sharif is my Si-Bok & runs the Syracuse branch.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> This is indeed Tang Fong Hung Ga. Sifu Sharif Bey is a disciple of Yee Chi Wai (Frank Yee), Yee's Hung Ga International Kung Fu Association.
> 
> You can find this lineage in the Wong Fei Hung Museum in Fatsan, China.
> 
> Here's the official website: http://www.yeeshungga.com/


 


HG1 said:


> Brian-
> Sharif is a very talented martial artist. He's demonstrating sections of the tiger & crane. In the Yee's Hung-Ga Association Sharif is my Si-Bok & runs the Syracuse branch.


 

Cool!  I like what I see!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2008)

How is Sifu Shaif associated with Novell Bell (aka The Black Taoist)?


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> How is Sifu Shaif associated with Novell Bell (aka The Black Taoist)?


 
Love of Chinese Martial Arts is my first guess.  I'm sure they met up at some event in the past and became friends.

Best way to find out is to ask one of them. :ubercool:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Love of Chinese Martial Arts is my first guess. I'm sure they met up at some event in the past and became friends.
> 
> Best way to find out is to ask one of them. :ubercool:


 
Thanks, I was just curious since Novell Bell is an excellent Yin Bagua person. But I will admit the clip of Sifu Sharif Bey is pretty damn impressive too.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, I was just curious since Novell Bell is an excellent Yin Bagua person. But I will admit the clip of Sifu Sharif Bey is pretty damn impressive too.


 
Well, here's more for ya!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4M5J2nHwiw&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=13


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Well, here's more for ya!


 
Very nice, thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Well, here's more for ya!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4M5J2nHwiw&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=13


 
Thanks that is cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like anybody that represents what they do!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's another one with Tiger Crane Applications

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKdqAwiBKCs&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=11


----------



## newtothe dark (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice Neb thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Here's another one with Tiger Crane Applications
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKdqAwiBKCs&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=11


 
WHOA! The man has skills

I like, very nice, thanks


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHOA! The man has skills
> 
> I like, very nice, thanks


 

Two more that I personally like.  The rest you'll have to get on your own! :ultracool

Dragon Shape Application:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-yimf2QLSU&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=9

Da Saam Sing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BBtNVG82Bg&feature=user


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks

And he hits trees too, I am impressed.

I just found out that he has a seminar near me this month but I cannot make it


----------



## HG1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHOA! The man has skills
> 
> I like, very nice, thanks


 
It's exciting to be part of a kung fu association with many excellent practioners. The bar is continuously being raised. On top of his martial art technique, Sharif has great sense of humor as well.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Here's another one with Tiger Crane Applications
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKdqAwiBKCs&feature=PlayList&p=0D9C160FF607ACA0&index=11


Really enjoyed this one. Guess I've always pictured Hung Ga as mostly power (over precision), but this demo really displays both. Impressive and educational. Thanks.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Two more that I personally like.  The rest you'll have to get on your own! :ultracool
> 
> Dragon Shape Application:
> 
> ...


And then there's the power.  Impressive demo, again.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

I am very impressed by Sifu Sharif and I keep watching these videos and the only thing I keep coming up with is what I have already said, this man has serious skills :asian:

You dont often see this level of skill in vids on youtube 

Thanks for all the vids I have REALLY enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Feb 21, 2008)

More than likely the first thing he'd tell you is that he owes it to his teacher Sifu Yee.  While clearly, he is dedicated to Hung Ga, he couldn't get there without his Sifu.


----------

